# Fix Fast blink LED turn signal?



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

The option I see so far is installing a 20watt 6-8 ohm resistor or use a variable load turn signal relay?
The relay sounds more oem and cleaner. I got the idea from here:
http://www.eastcoastrover.com/LEDflasher.html
Does anyone know how or which relay to get for a vw (mk2 corrado ce2)?


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Fix Fast blink LED turn signal? (GoKart_16v)*

just go to autozone and get an _electronic_ flasher. They are universal.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Fix Fast blink LED turn signal? (DUMONT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUMONT* »_just go to autozone and get an _electronic_ flasher. They are universal.

u r da man!


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Fix Fast blink LED turn signal? (GoKart_16v)*

ok...one question: i see electronic flashers on ebay that says "for LED and 0.02-20amp...is that just a gimmick? the autozone tridon electronic flasher will still work with LED?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Fix Fast blink LED turn signal? (GoKart_16v)*

I got mine from superbrightleds.com 
I looked in pep boys but never found what I was looking for. I did get a heavy duty flasher unit, but the pins were different. It had more pins that my stock unit so I returned it. The one I got from the website had the same amount, although they didn't match up with the plug, so I had to make my own wires to mate the flasher with the stock flasher plug. Once that was done, no more "fast blink"







good luck


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Fix Fast blink LED turn signal? (BrendanMX5)*

just pull your existing flasher out and look at the # of pins (2 or 3) and their positions. Advance and Autozone has both. EBAY charges $30 for the same unit that is $10 at the Zone


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Feb 1, 2009)

I know I resurected this thread, but I need the info. 
I have a B5.5 passat and want to replace this flasher relay, where is it and what do I need?


----------



## frank oh (Nov 1, 2008)

*where is the flasher located on a mk4 gli?*

hmmmm? 

thx thx


----------

